# Internet für 2. Rechner



## aNero (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bekomme jetzt, da ich meinen Abschluss bestanden habe, selbst internet auf meinen Rechner... Ich wollte daher fragen wie man dies am besten verwirklicht...

Es sollte auf jedenfall möglich sein das ich unabhängig vom bereits vorhandenen PC ins internet kann... 

(sorry sicherlich ist das eine ziemlich dumme frage für euch aber ich komm aus dem 3D GFX bereich und hab leider selbst keine Ahnung davon)

naja thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juli 2004)

Hi was für einen Internet anschluss habt ihr denn bereits? Wenn ihr DSL habt kauf dir einen Router kostet so 50 - 70€ wenn es nur ums Internet geht und ist eigentlich ohne Probleme zu konfigurieren.


----------



## aNero (14. Juli 2004)

wir haben DSL Flat... also zum router 2 fragen noch...

1. laufen dabei die kosten zusammen auf eine Rechnung oder ist das einstellungssache?

2. Ein Modem brauch ich auch noch an meinen Rechner oder?


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Der Router ist sozusagen dein Modem für alle PC die dranhängen!
Der Router wähl die DSL verbindung und stellt sie im netzwerk bereit.
Das heißt alle PC in diesem Netzwerk teilen sich eine Leitung.
->Bandbreite bleibt die selbe...wenn einer voll saugt hat der andere schon mühe ne normale homepage zu öffnen
->Auf der Rechnung ist nur diese eine Verbindung.


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juli 2004)

Naja ein Modem ist er nicht wirklich   aber es reicht das Modem dass du, denk ich mir mal, jetzt schon hast, das kommt an den Router der wählt sich ins Internet und teilt die Internetverbindung für alle Rechner in deinem Netzwerk auf.
Und wie schon gesagt es wird nur der Festpreis der Flat berechnet du benutzt ja nur eine Verbindung  nur dass sie geteilt wird. Das mit der Bandbreite ist nicht wirklich dramatisch bei 2 Rechnern, habe hier 8 und keine mühe eine HP zu öffnen auch wenn einer saugt. Ansonsten kannst du auch Tools wie NetLimiter oder BandwithController zum beschränken der Bandbreite benutzen.


----------



## Theeagle (14. Juli 2004)

Also die Router die ich bisher gesehen hab hatten alle ein Modem integriert.
Hab selber kein in Benutzung.
Aber wenn einer nen Download über die volle breite macht muss es doch bei den anderen recht schlecht gehen! oder etwa nicht? naja...ich hab selber kein router.


----------



## jonasmaster (14. Juli 2004)

Ne geht eigentlich problemlos mit dem Seitenaufbau zumindest bei mir. 

Es gibt Router mit int. Switch es gibt router mit AP es gibt Router mit int. Modem naja  gibt wohl auch alles in einem Gerät hab sogar einen mit 2 USB 2.0 Anschlüssen an die ich Festplatten und Memory Sticks hängen kann lol oder welche mit Printserver  

Aber wofür sollte man mehr Geld aus geben um einen Router mit DSL Modem zu kaufen wenn man doch eh schon eins zu hause hat.


----------



## aNero (15. Juli 2004)

Jo n Modem haben wir ja zwangsläufig...
naja... und das mit der Bandbreite ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm da ich eigentlich hauptsächlich Nachts saugen werde (bin ein absoluter nacht mensch ^^)

ergo wir brauchen endweder einen router mit modem oder einen normalen router und ein modem...

ps. was zum geier ist schon wieder AP?:-(


----------



## Theeagle (15. Juli 2004)

Access Point.
Aber darüber brauchen wir hier net labern.
Is für Wirelessgeschichten nennenswert.

Also wennde eh nen Modem hast  das mitm Router so oder so.
Ich persönlich find router mit modem integriert eben besser.
(Und ich glaub nen Router ohne Modem ist auch kein Router sondern dann ein einfacher Switch oder Hub)

Internet---------..............Rechner1
........................ |.....................|
.........................|.....................|
.........................|______Router-------Rechner2
...............................................|
...............................................|
........................................Rechner3


----------



## Maximodo (16. Juli 2004)

Ein Router arbeitet auf der IP schicht nen Switch auf ner schicht weiter oben keine Ahnung mehr auf welcher bin ja auch Anwendungsentwickler kein Syst. .
Aber probier doch mal mit einem Switch 2 verschiedene IP Netze zu verbinden lol


Es reicht wenn du dir einen einfachen Router ohne grossen schnick schnack besorgst, dein Modem dass du jetzt hast an den Wan Port des Routers hängst und fertig nach nem bisl konfigurieren. 
Es bringt dir eigentlich keinen Vorteil einen Router mit Modem zu kaufen und das alte auf den Müll zu werfen wird nur etwas teurer.


----------



## aNero (16. Juli 2004)

ahja *mich so unwissend fühl* ^^

naja... währ auch wirklich dumm das modem einfach weg zu schmeisen...
aber was ich eigentlich wissen wollte ist ob das modem für beide rechner funktioniert oder ich für den bisherigen offline rechner auch eins brauche


----------



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Du brauchst nur ein Modem!
Das DSL signal wird dann durch den Router auf alle deine PCs verteilt.


----------



## nova-x-force (16. Juli 2004)

die normalen router haben alle en modem (musste halt beim kauf drauf acten wenn du schon eins hast)
nen router beinhaltet quasi ein switch der auf der osi schicht 3/layer 3 arbeitet
aber ein router kann merh als ein switsch du kanns z.b 2 oder merh  subnetzte verbinden ...
aber das brauchst du ja nicht zu wissen wichtig ist nur das du weist das das geht und das geht mit nem router ^^
          :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt: 

Gruß Nova-x-force


----------



## aNero (16. Juli 2004)

Ah ich verstehe das signal kommt zuerst ins Modem und dan in den Router dachte immer anders rumm...

thx Leute


----------

